# stop error: make release



## Erratus (Sep 17, 2013)

`/usr/src/release# make release` fails like this:

```
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/texindex (distribute)
cd /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/texindex;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base SHARED=copies
install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   texindex /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/bin
install -o root -g wheel -m 444 texindex.1.gz  /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/share/man/man1
===> gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/doc (distribute)
cd /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/texinfo/doc;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base SHARED=copies
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info.info /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/share/info/dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  info-stnd.info /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/share/info/
dir
install-info --quiet  --defsection=Miscellaneous  --defentry=  texinfo.info /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/share/info/di
r
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  info.info.gz info-stnd.info.gz texinfo.info.gz /usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base/usr/share/inf
o
===> include (distribute)
cd /usr/src/include;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base SHARED=copies
creating osreldate.h from newvers.sh
/usr/src/include/../sys/conf/newvers.sh: dirname: not found
*** [osreldate.h] Error code 127

Stop in /usr/src/include.
*** [distribute] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/include.
*** [distribute] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [redistribute] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [base.txz] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
```
Source is RELEASE_9_1 p7. `make buildworld` and `make kernel` were compiled with no problems.

Need some help as I do not know where to start.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 17, 2013)

After a new run (shown as pseudocode)

```
# make buildworld && make buildkernel
# make installkernel && reboot
# make installworld && reboot
```
The old stop error disappeared and this new one comes up:

```
===> etc/sendmail (distribute)
cd /usr/src/etc/sendmail;  make install -DNO_SUBDIR DESTDIR=/usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/base SHARED=copies
find //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/doc -empty -delete
find //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/games -empty -delete
find: -delete: //usr/obj/usr/src/release/dist/games: relative path potentially not safe
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [distributeworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [base.txz] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
*** [release] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.
```
The source was obtained with standard-supfile where src-all is used. What is wrong with the 'relative path' shown in the error message?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2013)

Erratus said:
			
		

> After a new run (shown as pseudocode)
> 
> ```
> # make buildworld && make buildkernel
> ...



Missing an installworld step there, which is pretty important.



> The source was obtained with standard-supfile where src-all is used. What is wrong with the 'relative path' shown in the error message?



First, stop using CVS.  It is obsolete.

That newvers.sh is fragile.  Is your system clock set correctly?  Are you using -j?


----------



## Erratus (Sep 17, 2013)

`make installworld` was done. Sorry for having misprinted that. Therefore I edited my posting. The source was obtained by `csup standard-supfile`. Should that be ok? Option â€“j was not used. But I did use ccache. I hope this is no problem. The system clock should be ok. But I did not get the point of what you mean with  newvers.sh.

Found following inconsistencies:

After login "FreeBSD ?.?.?   (UNKNOWN)" is shown.
But 

```
# uname â€“r
9.1-RELEASE-p7
```
shows what is expected.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2013)

Erratus said:
			
		

> The source was obtained by `csup standard-supfile`. Should that be ok?


It should still work but you are advised to switch to subversion instead of CVS. Someday soon the old CVS access will be removed. 


> Option â€“j was not used. But I did use ccache. I hope this is no problem.


Try turning off ccache.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 19, 2013)

After having erased the contents of /usr/src and /usr/obj  I used `svn checkout [url=https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1]https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1[/url]` to get new sources. Then world and kernel were built without ccache. Unfortunately the build 
	
	



```
/usr/src/release # make release
```
 stopped exactly at the same point as I posted above. Some other advice is needed.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 26, 2013)

I could not solve this problem meantime. So let me ask how you run 
`/usr/src/release # make release` or 
`/usr/src/release # make memstick` or 
`/usr/src/release # make cdrom` successfully?


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi @Erratus,

Read this recent thread might help with your issue for `make release` process.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 26, 2013)

Having edited /usr/src/Makefile.inc1 solved the problem.

```
/usr/src # diff Makefile.inc1 Makefile.inc1~
688c688
<       find ${DESTDIR}/${DISTDIR}/${dist} -mindepth 1 -empty -delete
---
>       find ${DESTDIR}/${DISTDIR}/${dist} -empty -delete
```


----------

